# Substitue for Saddle Soap



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

If it's synthetic, use a mild soap and water solution, then wipe it dry. - EquestrianHow2


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

saddle soap and conditioner will ruin synthetic saddles. Depending on what you have you should usually just need to wipe it off with a damp cloth and maybe a mild soap if water alone won't clean it.


----------



## draftgrl (Jan 8, 2011)

We have always just used Dawn dish soap mixed into the water pail. Rinse good, let dry, oil well, and set in sun to dry, and soak up the oil. Now of course thats with leather. Synthetic, do the same, except skip the oiling.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

The fact that synthetics do not require the same care is one of the popular selling points of them - all you need to do is wipe it down with water (soap if necessary) and dry it off. Using any of the traditional saddle care products used on leather goods will damage your synthetic.


----------

